# Stress Echo (93350, 93351)



## dclark7 (Mar 11, 2010)

My billing manager and I are having a little disagreement with coding for stress echos. Per CPT, codes 93350 and 93351 are global codes that include the echo and stress test (93351 with M.D. supervision).  She wants me to bill 93306,59 and 93351.  All the research I've done (CMS, American Society of Echocardiography, American College of Cardiology, AMA) point to 99350 and 99351 as the correct way to code; but, she is going by what our Echo Tech told her.  Has anyone else had this problem, how do you code this?

Doreen, CPC


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 13, 2010)

Doreen you are correct to code only 93350 or 93351. These codes were created to use when performing an echocardiogram with the stress test. 93306 is for the echo only, no other testing. The way she is coding could be considered double dipping or fraudulent billing.

I believe this information can be verified in the CMS website, Medicare online manuals. I'll get back to you with the link. 


Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------



## dclark7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for your response, I do have the links for the CMS website and the Medicare online manuals. I think I have finally convinced everyone about the correct coding for these. (They all think it's not fair becasue the reimbursement is really low, but then again when dealing with CMS not much is fair to the doctors).

Doreen, CPC


----------



## Jess1125 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dolores,

Would you be able to post that link for me? I'd like to have the link myself.  I've been searching the Medicare website but don't seem to be having much luck finding something about cpt's 93351 and 93306. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

